# What do you think your future would be like?



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

For all you single people out there with IBS, have you thought about what the future would be like for you? What's constantly on my mind is my dream of living a full life, settling down and starting a family. But even now, I constantly let people down, teachers, group members, friends, family, everyone. I saw a kid on the street car today, I felt so depressed because I could never be able to become dependable as to take of a child. I have already decided to stop trying getting into a relationship because I dont want to hurt anyone else, and if I want a child i'll adopt one.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I can say that I never have really thought that way, even when my IBS has been at its worse.I always felt like there was someone out there that was going to complete me... and if she was able to complete me, I most definitely would be able to complete her... and I have found that. Besides my family, (and this board of course) she is the ONLY thing that is keeping me sane throughout all of this suffering.Even times when I am too sick to spend time with her, knowing she's there is the most rewarding feeling in the world. I mean, I've had relationships before, long ones, too.There's just something about finding the 'one'. I wouldn't ever deny that feeling, because it's real.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

heyyeah i know how you feel. i hate feeling dependent on ppl and i hate having to put other ppl out because i'm ill. But my friends tell me over and over that they care about me and are my friends for a reason and they want me to turn to them for help. My last bf was quite happy to adjust plans last min. he didn't like me cancelling completely but if i was having a rough day we would just crash out and he would come to me if i couldn't make it to him. If they care about you then they worry too much about your being ill for it to be a problem. don't stress it, you'll find the right person!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

My future? If I'm really lucky, I might be able to have a full-time job. I doubt I'll ever be in a relationship with anyone. Guys don't date girls like me.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

what on earth makes you say that honugirl?!? the full time job bit i can get definitely.........but the guy thing? i'm sure you'll find someone.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just a thought.. Maybe it'll happen, but I doubt it. It's complicated why I feel that way, I can't really explain it in a way that people understand. He'd have to be a pretty strange guy to date me. A strange combination of even temperment, genius, and a strong mind, also has to deal with my competitiveness, my mental instability, my quirks and some other stuff. I'm more or less convinced that a combination like that doesn't exist where I live.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I guess the easiest way to describe it is that dating me for a guy is like dating another man with breasts and a vagina. I'm pretty sure that for most guys, that's not what they are looking for.


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

It's not hard to start feeling that way once you slip into the hopeless stream. I know Im in it and I cant get out. Someday If im lucky someone will come along and pull me out. But its a large stream, with fast currents. There are alot of risks to pull someone out of the stream, it might not be what they expect, and throw you back into the stream once they realize what they got themselves into. In turn, those in the stream just want to be left alone, suffer in solitude and patiently await lifes end.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Kason: Why don't you try and meet someone just like you? Someone with ibs, etc. There is an "understanding" that comes when you are with someone like you. I had that understanding once with a fling, but nothing ever came of it. We were both really happy for about 6 weeks.


----------

